# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Skaza białkowa u dziecka

## lusia

Witam,

Moje dziecko ma dwa latka i ma skazę białkową. Do roku karmiłam piersią, a potem podawałam Bebilon Pepti 2. 
Często pojawiają się krostki na ciele m.in buzi, za uszami, a nawet na rękach.
Jak długo moje dziecko będzie się męczyło??
Byłam u lekarza i zasugerował, aby spróbować podawać jogurty, byłam u innego lekarza na konsultacji to mi odradził. Którego lekarza mam się sluchać??
Dziękuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W produktach zakazanych przy skazie białkowej nie ma wzmianki o jogurtach. Na krosty proponuje kremy natłuszczające, ja sobie chwalę taki robiony na receptę, wazelina z witaminą A.

----------


## focus9

Spróbuj zmienić mleko na nutramigen 2 . To jest mleko typowo odczulające.

----------

